# disappointed with my embies grades



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi 

Had et today only had 3 to choose from and was really disappointed with the grade they put back two , one a grade 2 and one a grade 2.5, I have had two transfers in the past with same grades and they both failed so you can imagine how I am feeling at the moment.

What do you have to do to get top grades thats what I would like to know.


Thanks Dawn33


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear the embryos weren´t as good as they could be. I really feel that your main problem is getting the stimulation right; going from masses of eggs to very few and really wanting the in between, and this can only be achieved by rethinking your drug regime. Don´t give up on those embryos, they are still capable of implantation but I can understand your frustration. 

Ruth


----------

